
A Taxi Driver Took His Own Life. His Family Blames Uber’s Influence - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/01/nyregion/a-taxi-driver-took-his-own-life-his-family-blames-ubers-influence.html
======
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16968819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16968819)

